# KG vs Howard



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

at the half: Garnett 8 points on 3-9 shooting, 6 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal. Howard 9 points on 4-9 shooting, 11 rebounds, 1 steal. These two are really going at it and Howard even drew a technical on KG.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

That's gonna be 2 double doubles in a row for Howard. Good for him, I hope he gets 20 rebs tonight and wins ROY. He is my favorite rookie this year.

KG is still upset from that dunk DWade had on him last night.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Howard isn't a SF. He is a PF/C.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Idunkonyou said:


> Howard isn't a SF. He is a PF/C.


Wow. I was off.

Dwight Howard has a very bright future in this league.

This will be a good matchup to watch. DHo vs KG is the real deal.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

SKiP said:


> Wow. I was off.
> 
> He's nothing special then. Just a short guy.


Some one calling Howard short and nothing special are two of the dumbest things I have ever heard.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Howard is outplaying KG tonight so far. And they have been matched up on each other most of the game.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

I edited it. My bad, I'll double check next time before I post.

Thought it was Juwan Howard.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

SKiP said:


> I edited it. My bad, I'll double check next time before I post.


You might want to edit again. You're still calling Howard nothing special. Name another 18/19 year old who has put up a double/double his first year?


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Howard has really outplayed KG, too bad Garnett will end up with the better stats most likely because Howard picked up two weak foul calls early in the 3rd.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

If Dwight stays out of foul trouble he might have a 20-20 game.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Howard has really outplayed KG, too bad Garnett will end up with the better stats most likely because Howard picked up two weak foul calls early in the 3rd.


He is still out there. 15/13/2/2 right now.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I wish everyone who has question Howard could see this. Howard has been bigtime. 19 pts, 15 rebs, 2 blocks with 14 mins of game left.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Amazing game for Howard so far. 19 points, 15 boards, 2 blocks.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Howard with the jump shot! 

19 points, 15 rebounds, 2 steals, 2 blocks and 1 assists so far.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

What a crap call on Hedo.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Talk about superstar calls. KG hacks Howard all over on one end and gets a weak *** call on the other.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

The refs suck. It isn't our fault KG and Madsen can't stand on their own two feet.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Well from what I am hearing on the radio, and these guys aren't homers, there's been quite a few bad calls in favor of the Magic, not the other way around. So I'l take it it's just Magic fans thinking their team is getting screwed just like fans of every team in the league do.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

q said:


> Well from what I am hearing on the radio, and these guys aren't homers, there's been quite a few bad calls in favor of the Magic, not the other way around. So I'l take it it's just Magic fans thinking their team is getting screwed just like fans of every team in the league do.


The problem is you are listening, I'm watching. 

KG hasn't been called for a foul yet and he should have at least 3.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

q said:


> Well from what I am hearing on the radio, and these guys aren't homers, there's been quite a few bad calls in favor of the Magic, not the other way around. So I'l take it it's just Magic fans thinking their team is getting screwed just like fans of every team in the league do.


They are homers, because there hasn't been a swing either way really in the calls. Though there were 2 very weak calls on Howard, yet Howard has been taking it right at Garnett and Garnett has zero fouls in this game so far. Superstars get superstar calls. Dwight's day will come.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

wow. dwight howard is the truth(no bible pun here) from looking at guys responses here. i gotta watch him closely over this vacation, looks like a baller.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

JNice said:


> They are homers, because there hasn't been a swing either way really in the calls. Though there were 2 very weak calls on Howard, yet Howard has been taking it right at Garnett and Garnett has zero fouls in this game so far. Superstars get superstar calls. Dwight's day will come.


When is Kevin's day coming? Hopefully before Dwight's. And no they aren't homers. 


Idunkonyou said:


> The problem is you are listening, I'm watching so STFU.
> 
> KG hasn't been called for a foul yet and he should have at least 3.


lmfao, I just stated what I heard. The game isn't on TV here, I can't watch it. What the **** is up your ***? The fact that you got all upset over me just stating what I heard leads me to think my original guess was probably right. I hope most Magic fans aren't like you.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

I was gonna wish you guys good luck for the rest of the game because I have to leave, but after the way Idunkonyou handled that, maybe I won't.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

q said:


> When is Kevin's day coming? Hopefully before Dwight's. And no they aren't homers.


They are homers, because the refs have been pretty even the whole game. They are probably just complaining because KG got a tech for jawing with the rookie.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

JNice said:


> They are homers, because the refs have been pretty even the whole game. They are probably just complaining because KG got a tech for jawing with the rookie.


no and no


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

q said:


> When is Kevin's day coming? Hopefully before Dwight's. And no they aren't homers.
> 
> lmfao, I just stated what I heard. The game isn't on TV here, I can't watch it. What the **** is up your ***? The fact that you got all upset over me just stating what I heard leads me to think my original guess was probably right. I hope most Magic fans aren't like you.


You are listening to homers.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

q said:


> I was gonna wish you guys good luck for the rest of the game because I have to leave, but after the way Idunkonyou handled that, maybe I won't.


Like I care. I'll say it out loud. I hope the Wolves lose to the Magic. No wishing luck needed.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

.

Mario Kasun dunking on KG. :laugh:


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Another poor foul on Howard. Some how the wind Howard blew was considered a foul.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

JNice said:


> .
> 
> Mario Kasun dunking on KG. :laugh:


Another crown on KG's head.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

God, these refs are weak. Call something on Garnett for once.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

19 and 18 for Howard, will this be his first 20-20 game? It won't mean anything unless the Magic pull this one out.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Captain Obvious said:


> 19 and 18 for Howard, will this be his first 20-20 game? It won't mean anything unless the Magic pull this one out.


Really sucks ... a couple of tough calls against the rookie, otherwise he'd have 20-20 easy.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Captain Obvious said:


> 19 and 18 for Howard, will this be his first 20-20 game? It won't mean anything unless the Magic pull this one out.


The way the refs are calling fouls against Howard, I doubt it. He has got some of the cheapest calls against him tonight. 

KG with ZERO fouls.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Typical, Garnett gets all the calls.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Typical, Garnett gets all the calls.


The last 2 calls by the refs were pathetic. Francis gets pushed yet the foul is on him. Battie is just standing there and gets called for a foul while KG is shooting.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

KG with his first foul with 23 seconds left. Pathetic.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Game over.

Dwight finishes with 19 pts, 19 rebs and 2 blocks. He really got jipped out of a huge game with some ticky-tack fouls spending most of the late 3rd and 4th quarters in foul trouble on the bench.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Howard would of had about 24 and 24 if not for foul trouble.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Boy that last play by Nelson pretty much sums up the night. He gets pushed completely out of bounds during the layup attempt and some how or another there is no whistle. :nonono: 

Pathetic when a game is called for the visting team the way it was, but considering the Magic get little to no respect, I'm not surprised.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Dwight Howard> Kevin Garnett


----------

